# Scale insects problem



## hippo611 (Sep 11, 2009)

I started to have some scale insect problems growing underneath the leaves on about 10 plants. What would you recommend for control or eradication ? Would Merit a good choice since it is a systematic insecticide and mild in toxicity ? And would I buy it ? I have about 70 Paphs grown indoor underneath T5 lights.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2009)

You should use a bit of paper towel soaked in 91% rubbing alcohol to wipe the scale off each plant. Then I can recommend a mix of merit w/ neem oil, once a week for 3 weeks; that woked well for me.


----------



## hippo611 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks ! Where would you buy Merit ?


----------



## Candace (Sep 11, 2009)

Rosemania.com

I use Merit75 and rotate it with OrtheneWP. Rosemania carries both.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2009)

eBay! Cheapest place to buy poison!!!


----------

